# Add a HDD to a D10-200?



## kevandkaye (Sep 22, 2007)

Is there a way I can add a hard drive to my TIVO d10-200 unit? It originally was not a recorder.... If so, how would it be set up?


----------



## kevandkaye (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm guessing I can't just pop one in there and let 'er rip.... I was hoping for something easy. I have a spare 120 gig HD and wanted to drop it in the tivo. I'm also betting this would require a computer?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Ask at dbstalk. Since it is not a TiVo, you won't get much help here.


----------

